# Radiant Heat Floor



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Do you guys have a brand preference on these kits? im looking for something i can pick up online as we are having a hard time finding it locally.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, i cant help you with this. I have done quite a bit of reading in this but i have not been able to sell it to anyone due to its price so i do not have any experience installing it.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Check out the Ceramic Tile (Flooring) forum.

There's plenty of guys there who've used different makes & can advise.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks, can mods move this thread?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Moved by request...



I prefer Laticrete heating mats. NuHeat is an excellent choice too but they are pricey.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

LATICRETE is the way to go............plus they will help you design it and get ya rolling in the right direction


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used Laticrete and Warm Tile. Not very expensive although you will want to run a dedicated circuit for this as per directions. (15 amp normally) 

I like laticrete's better as the matt is very simple to install. With the Warm Tile, they give you a long piece of cord you have to weave yourself and attach to the subfloor w/ clips. The wire likes to float to the surface after you pour the SLC though. Kind of a pain until you get the hang of it.


----------



## radiantheat2011 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not worth it to install electric radiant heating. For one, it's expensive to install and two, it's inefficient. Hydronic radiat heat - that's the future. Think about the the increasing costs of energy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Right. So to add hydronic to a bathroom in a 2" x 5" area you need about $100 worth of Quik Trak, about $80 worth of PEX and a $1200 boiler. :jester:


oh yeah, plus pumps, valves connectors and a plumber to hook it all up! arty:


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> I've used Laticrete and Warm Tile. Not very expensive although you will want to run a dedicated circuit for this as per directions. (15 amp normally)
> 
> I like laticrete's better as the matt is very simple to install. With the Warm Tile, they give you a long piece of cord you have to weave yourself and attach to the subfloor w/ clips. *The wire likes to float to the surface* after you pour the SLC though. Kind of a pain until you get the hang of it.


I did my first heated floor a couple of years ago using the cable (Warmly Yours cable, NuHeat thermostats). 3 zones, about 500 ft2. The supplier mentioned a trick of using hot glue to keep the wire in place. It worked, but my finger tips were numb, after sticking down a quarter mile. IIRC, the two larger zones were 20 amp breakers, and the smaller was a 15.


----------

